# Checkout people



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why the fuck do they ask would you like carriers when you blatantly haven't got any

No I was hoping to balance all my shopping on my head as my arms are full

Fuckwits have some common sense


----------



## wazman999 (Oct 25, 2011)

Pay peanuts........


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Come on - be fair!! Carriers cost them - and you might have a 'lifetime bag' shoved somewhere ...........

I personally hate it when they are talking about the bloke they shagged last night and all his faults and can't be arsed to serve you.................... walk away ...... wish you were on commission!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

I got stopped by a checkout assistant and told I hadn't paid for my shopping (a cable and a bottle of wine) I pointed out that I was perfectly aware of that as I had not left the fucking shop yet, I also pointed out that the man with a full trolley in the frozen isle behind me was a far more suitable target for their crime fighting spree. Agreed they is fik


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I asked for a couple of bags to pack my purchase in and the Morrisons checkout woman started lecture me on the environment. When she had finished her rant, I asked why Morrisons don't put some of their profits into providing bio-degradable bags she then quickly shut up and carried on serving me.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

YoungOldUn said:


> I asked for a couple of bags to pack my purchase in and the Morrisons checkout woman started lecture me on the environment. When she had finished her rant, I asked why Morrisons don't put some of their profits into providing bio-degradable bags she then quickly shut up and carried on serving me.


I would have left it all at the checkout and walked out!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

denTTed said:


> I got stopped by a checkout assistant and told I hadn't paid for my shopping (a cable and a bottle of wine) I pointed out that I was perfectly aware of that as I had not left the fucking shop yet, I also pointed out that the man with a full trolley in the frozen isle behind me was a far more suitable target for their crime fighting spree. Agreed they is fik


 :lol: :lol: hilarious !!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

wazman999 said:


> Pay peanuts........


Have you seen what the rate is at aldi


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I know staking shelves at night decent money


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

robokn said:


> Why the fuck do they ask would you like carriers when you blatantly haven't got any


Just say "Yes please, blonde, female, long legs and big tits. Thanks."


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I look after the power at some Morrison supermarkets and I've seen some of the abuse they get first hand so I would just chill Rob and not get too heated about it.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

slightly off track, but i pulled into a mother and baby spot outside morrison last summer at 3:50pm on a Sunday (store closes at 4pm), There was me and about 3 other cars in the entire car park, pulled up with roof down, other half tootled off into store and then security chap strolled over and told me I should not be parked in mother and baby spot........

I looked around and shrugged my shoulders, and gave him an inquisitive frown.....he said please move.....

FUCK OFF YOU JUMPED UP JOBS WORTH ! :evil:

(and of course i don't park in them normally, and only did on this occasion as i have a brain and eyes.....)


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

oldguy said:


> slightly off track, but i pulled into a mother and baby spot outside morrison last summer at 3:50pm on a Sunday (store closes at 4pm), There was me and about 3 other cars in the entire car park, pulled up with roof down, other half tootled off into store and then security chap strolled over and told me I should not be parked in mother and baby spot........
> 
> I looked around and shrugged my shoulders, and gave him an inquisitive frown.....he said please move.....
> 
> ...


Tut, tut, typical parking hooligan, lets find a disabled spot next time, fuck it, lets park in the trolley bay and see how long it takes someone to shove a trolley up my TT's arse and take a pound out of my pocket. :lol: :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> I got stopped by a checkout assistant and told I hadn't paid for my shopping (a cable and a bottle of wine) I pointed out that I was perfectly aware of that as I had not left the fucking shop yet


Correct! Technically the goods on a shelf are an "invitation to treat" its not until the till do we get into contract territory, peanuts and monkeys :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I regularly pick up a bag of M&S' latest snacks and munch as we do the shopping.

They have never complained at the checkout as they scan the bag.

This is shopping as it should be. Tesco, Asda, Sainsbury and all the other 'scum' supermarkets should take note.

Am I a snob? No, I'm a bored and pissed off customer. I hate shopping in the UK.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

denTTed said:


> the man with a full trolley in the frozen isle behind me


Greenland seems to me to be along way to go for one's shopping. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > the man with a full trolley in the frozen isle behind me
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Perhaps he shops in Iceland... :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Why do the checkout girls wizz the food through so fast making it all pile up at the end of the short conveyor belt, whilst your standing and battling with a pile of sacks, vacuumed together fighting to try and get them open as quick as she is processing the groceries through her till [smiley=argue.gif]

Oh and when they finally do assist to pack for you, not that I expect it as I always tell them I like to pack my bags myself, they overload the bag with heaps of stuff so when you lift it up to put in the trolley you break your back or slip a disc then putting it in your car like I did a few years back! :roll:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

The one thing that boils my blood about checkout staff is that they spend their time shouting across to their colleagues on other tills, as though there is no-one else around. I really don't care if the village bike is shagging your ex-boyfriend, or you were so hammered last night that you were sick in your hair. Just do the job you're paid to do, and chat about personal things during your breaks or outside working hours. :x


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Why if everyone hates supermarket shopping do they/we all shop there?

Hmm, maybe we created the problem by rejecting the more expensive, less diversely stocked, frequently closed corner shop of a bygone era. In favour of price/availability, choice and 24hr/362 day shopping/fuel that supermarkets fulfil.

We expect the staff to be totally consumed by us and our purchase like it were the crown jewels. And object when ignored like teenager on heat. Almost expect to be treated like a lord and not allow the staff to be human - Here I mean as diverse in intellect, customer and social skills as we assume ourselves to be and the population is in general terms.

You know guys, we get what we pay for; We rejected the corner shop in favour of supermarkets. We encourage while doing so, the massive reduction in the cost of food and associated costs. - Just look at the per capita cost of food vs income over the last 40 years.

Yet we expect to be treated with reverence, we demand constant respect and insight into our every whim. We forget that many of the people who endure these poorly paid jobs do so because they have no choice. We wander the store eating products we haven't (legally) paid for (yet). We leave products littered around the store like a toddler forgetting we should really return them to source. We want carriers without being charged directly for them. Yet remain pompous if asked if they are needed. Probably ignoring the opportunity to purchase our own bags and save the entire ludicrous cycle of plastic bag hell.

I guess the power is in our hands - by shopping more locally and perhaps everyday, we could relive the nirvana that was the local shop and all that Arkwright portrayed?

If you have a problem in a store why not ask to speak to customer services. Only by continued action like this will we influence the outcome and change. Rather than grumbling in our boots in true British style.

But then perhaps I'm just an uneducated, ill mannered monkey that works for a scum shop, silly me, I forgot my place....

Brian

ps well done James ( Jamman) for a taste of alternative reason.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Tritium said:


> ...


+1

I think you can always judge someone's true character by watching how they behave when they think they've found someone they're superior to in some way.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tritium said:


> If you have a problem in a store why not ask to speak to customer services. Only by continued action like this will we influence the outcome and change. Rather than grumbling in our boots in true British style.


Hear, hear. We can't blame boots for everything, even if it is owned by Johnny Foreigner... :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks like someone is pissed again :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> Looks like someone is pissed again :roll:


I hope you're not rolling your eyes at me mate. I haven't had a drink since January.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

My mistake I thought the lovely all encompassing "scum" and foreigner comments must have come from someone drunk. :roll:

Maybe think a little bit before posting ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> My mistake I thought the lovely all encompassing "scum" and foreigner comments must have come from someone drunk. :roll:
> 
> Maybe think a little bit before posting ?


What 'scum' posts? And I made a joke about Johnny Foreigner? Is that such a big deal?! :roll:

*EDIT Oh you mean my reference to 'scum' supermarkets? Do you get upset when people refer to 'scum' class on aircraft too then? I regularly travel 'scum' class and it doesn't bother me. First is better obviously... :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Scum to me are the rioters from a few months ago not people earning their crust in supermarkets, oh to be so superior :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> Scum to me are the rioters from a few months ago not people earning their crust in supermarkets, oh to be so superior :roll:


Yeah I agree. But I have worked in a supermarket - on two separate occasions and I did not riot. Perhaps you'd prefer the term 'downmarket'?

Listen mate, it's a fact of life that there is always a superior alternative. To my mind Waitrose is superior to Sainsbury's or Tesco's. That is demonstrably so in terms of quality of product, customer and staff member.

Waitrose staff are the best in the market. Attentive, polite, good-humoured and knowledgable. Interestingly, Waitrose is part of the John Lewis group and is owned by its staff so it is in their best interest to provide superlative service.

In my experience the 'downmarket' supermarkets fall well short of Waitrose' high standards because they don't value their staff and in turn some of the staff don't respect the customer. Waitrose isn't even more expensive on a typical weekly shop so this isn't about 'superiority' in the smug way that you seem to imply. It's simply about getting value for money and good service for the money we all work hard to earn. In other words it's about excellence in choice.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> I think you can always judge someone's true character by watching how they behave when they think they've found someone they're superior to in some way.


+1

With myself for once agreeing with spandy i rest my case


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jamman said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I think you can always judge someone's true character by watching how they behave when they think they've found someone they're superior to in some way.
> ...


So how about an apology for jumping the gun and coming to the wrong conclusion Mr Grumpy? :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a scary thread. There appear to be some very angry people about.

I work for most of the major retailers food suppliers and, in general, you do get what you pay for.

If you want a 70 day old organic, free range, corn fed, chicken then you can pay for that. If you want a shed-reared 29 day-old broiler you can have that for about a 10th the price. And in between you can have something bigger, less tasty or less easy on your conscience. It all depends what you want to pay for, or an afford to pay for.

If you want to deal with nice staff, Waitrose probably is a better place to go, but you do pay those partners for the privilege. After all, a free range egg is a free range egg and a pint of milk is a pint of milk but they are still more expensive in Waitrose than any other food retailer. That money is spread between the John Lewis partners rather than Tescos investors, but ultimately they're still in it for the money.

As to the original query, the answer is simple, they are working to a training script that should ensure they don't forget to offer you any service and makes sure you get the extra loyalty points most retailers provide if you supply your own bags. Because if you did have your own bags and you didn't get the points you'd be demanding the checkout operators guts for garters too.

I absolutely promise you, most of those people have the patience of saints when it comes to dealing with the public.

And surely if you find the staff annoying you can always scan your items yourself through the fabulously easy to operate self-service tills!

Oh - and the chap who eats as he goes around the supermarket - I wouldn't, I've seen the microbiology on the baskets/trolleys and outer packaging of packaged food. The tables etc. in the coffee shop are regularly spritzed with a disinfectant sanitizer, Which is more than can be said for the baskets and trolleys that have been handled by... Well, people who don't wash after going to the toilet if the micro is anything to go by!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wja96 said:


> This is a scary thread. There appear to be some very angry people about.
> 
> I work for most of the major retailers food suppliers and, in general, you do get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


I have no idea why you think it scary. A lot of what has been said is tongue in cheek!

Your comment about the training is interesting. I think that is half the problem. Any idiot can hear it's meaningless drivel that's being spouted to a script. The same as those people who answer phones... "Hello, (insert name of company), my name is (insert name of person) from (insert company department). How may I help you today?" Or worse "How may I direct your call today?"

It's all so bloody insincere and we can all see through it. :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

wja96 said:


> This is a scary thread. There appear to be some very angry people about.
> 
> I work for most of the major retailers food suppliers and, in general, you do get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


Finally a balanced, realistic and sensible viewpoint


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

wja96 said:


> And surely if you find the staff annoying you can always scan your items yourself through the fabulously easy to operate self-service tills!


Ok, now *this* is something worth bitching about... Those fucking self service machines with their chimp-designed software. The biggest 'fuck you' to consumers ever invented. The sole purpose of those machines is to allow shops to reduce the number of checkout staff by getting their customers to do the job for themselves. I wouldn't mind if we got a discount, but we still pay the same bloody price.

Then there's the useless software algorithm that's designed solely to make sure we don't scam the system, at the expense of all usability. I can't scan my one item and put it in my pocket, I have to put it on the side so it can weigh it. I can't take too long rummaging around trying to put an item in my carrier bag, or it thinks I'm up to something and stops working.

For all the complaints about checkout staff here, I'd much rather queue up and have a human being scan my items (lets face it, they've done it a lot more than me, so theyre a lot better and quicker at it).


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > And surely if you find the staff annoying you can always scan your items yourself through the fabulously easy to operate self-service tills!
> ...


Agreed. Have tried them twice and each time it took longer than it would've done had I waited in the queue... :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Unexpected item in the bagging area.

Yes, the item I just scanned.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree it's to a script but a small amount of intelligence and the use of their eyes it would be apparent that I don't have bags on me. Those self service things are there to rest the patience of saints


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> Unexpected item in the bagging area.
> 
> yes, someone asking if they can help! :evil:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> I have no idea why you think it scary. A lot of what has been said is tongue in cheek!


So, you accept that at least some of it was serious?



rustyintegrale said:


> Your comment about the training is interesting. I think that is half the problem. Any idiot can hear it's meaningless drivel that's being spouted to a script. The same as those people who answer phones... "Hello, (insert name of company), my name is (insert name of person) from (insert company department). How may I help you today?" Or worse "How may I direct your call today?"
> 
> It's all so bloody insincere and we can all see through it. :lol:


The alternative to a script asking if you want bags is you have to ask for bags. They've done surveys and people don't want to ask for bags, they'd rather have the script.

I can't really comment on call centres as I don't work that area, but in general how much sincerity do you want at the checkout?

Bear in mind they already put the young men on the checkouts when the young mums are in and the young women on when the men come in (and yes, they have data about when different demographics shop and they respond to that). Do you really want them drilling into you any more than they do now?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

robokn said:


> I agree it's to a script but a small amount of intelligence and the use of their eyes it would be apparent that I don't have bags on me. Those self service things are there to rest the patience of saints


Ok, the next time you're fuming at the checkout operator note that (s)he is using the same till system as the self-service system. They need to be able to spot the bar code and get it in the correct plane to be scanned while picking up the next item and most of them can bag your items at the same time as well. Then factor in the items that need the anti-theft tags removed, checking you're OK to sell glue, sharp objects and DVDs to (that's possibly the most challenging part of YOUR shopping I reckon), sorting out your cashback and they're actually quite skilful. So cut them some slack eh?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wja96 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea why you think it scary. A lot of what has been said is tongue in cheek!
> ...


I don't want any research into my shopping habits which is why I refuse ClubCards (no matter how many times they're offered). I don't care who serves me at the checkout as long as they're quick and attentive. And I don't enjoy supermarket shopping so I just want to get my stuff, pay, pack and get out as quickly as possible!


----------



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)

I always think why do they ask if I want one for one item.. as if Im incapable of carrying one thing in my hands without a bag :lol:


----------

